# A Royal Birthday :)



## cherine

*Her Majesty, La Reine Victoria, is now (...) *
*Well, whatever that "secret" number may be,*
*may your majesty enjoy a great birthday,*
*and many many more to come*​ 
* Bon Anniversaire Votre Majesté  *​


----------



## panjabigator

Happy Birthday Your Highness!


----------



## Etcetera

Happy birthday, Your Majesty!


----------



## jester.

I wish you a happy birthday and a great party


----------



## Whodunit

I wish you all the best for YOUR day, La Reine!


----------



## maxiogee

Is the secret a birthday, or a birth day?
Either way — enjoy!


----------



## ireney

Chronia Polla (handy wish, goes with any celebration). _My_ best wishes for anything _you_ wish.


----------



## danielfranco

... And many mooooooooore!!!!!!
Congratulations, your highness!
(Erm... Is this a bank holiday already? Can I take the day off?)


----------



## Fernita

*I wish you a very happy birthday and may all your dreams come true!!!!*

*Fernita.*​


----------



## heidita

I agree with Daniel, can we all take the day off and come to your party? There must be a big one, the 21st birthday is a very important one! Oh, how thoughtless, I have given your age away....!

HERZLICHEN GLÜCKWUNSCH


----------



## la reine victoria

Thank you all so much for your greetings and good wishes.  The day off is granted.  

I had a couple of days overseas for the main celebrations. I was delighted to find, on my return, that the villagers had laid on an ox-roast, firework display, clowns, jugglers, acrobats and a jazz band.  

Or was it just a dream? 


Thanks again. 

Here I am on the actual day. And here is some cake for you. 




LRV


----------



## combustion

Tantissimi Auguri!
cecilia


----------



## belén

My outfit for today in your honor

Happy birthday !!!!!!


----------



## loladamore

My most humble apologies for the belatedness of my greeting, Ma'am. I trust you had a right royal knees-up!


----------



## moodywop

Tantissimi auguri anche se in imperdonabile ritardo 

Carlo


----------



## la reine victoria

Thank you very much Cecilia, Belen (you look *very* regal), Lola (yes, the Royal knees were well and truly up ) and Carlo.

Your kind wishes are much appreciated.  






LRV


----------



## Eugin

I am sorry, Reina, for coming this late.... but I was only looking for the right costume to wear for this special occassion, and now that I have finally found it  , I am all here to wish that you had had the best of the birthdays with all the people you care and love!!! 

Thanks for your presence here, our Highness!!!

All the best for you!!


----------



## Txiri

I´m a bit tardy too, but am redoubling the wish effort.  Your sense of humor is always a delight!


----------



## la reine victoria

*Thank you, dear Eugin, for your kind words.  I must say your outfit is even nicer than mine!  It was well worth waiting to see you.  *

*Have some!  Santé!  *




*La Reine V*
*x x x*


----------



## maxiogee

I will succumb and in your honour don a crown on my _clairseach_ —>View attachment 3185


----------



## lauranazario

You can add this one to you royal collection, LRV! 

Belated birthday wishes,
LN


----------



## Poetic Device

Sorry it's late.....  Happy belated Birthday!






A royal birthday's but once a year
Yours has come so let us cheer
Make a wish and give it wings
Dreams of bright and beautiful things
Dance through all the fun filled hours
Don't forget to smell the flowers
Share some love and birthday cake
All life joys are yours to take
And when evening comes to view
Thank your lucky stars you're you

Here's wishing you joy and happiness for many years to come!!!​


----------



## la grive solitaire

*FOR YOUR MAJESTY, WITH BELATED (BUT HEARTFELT  )*​ 
*B*E*S*T *W*I*S*H*E*S* *ON YOUR* B*I*R*T*H*D*A*Y!*​ 
http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0000042HN/103-0087428-3745401?v=glance&n=5174 (see Sampler at bottom)​ 
http://experts.about.com/e/f/fi/Fireworks.htm​ 
http://www.bigfoto.com/themes/fireworks/index.htm​


----------



## french4beth

Belated birthday wishes, your Royal Highness!​ 
Hope you had a royal celebration - chapeau! ​ 
I would have flown in, but it's a bit too far... ​ 
I found something to help you wet your whistle! 

Can't forget the fireworks, can we?​ 
For someone whose posts are right on target ...​ 
Best regards,
Beth​


----------



## Saoul

Her majesty, senza nemmeno una sua richiesta mi punisco da solo.
Chiedo infinitamente perdono per il ritardo, e le faccio i miei migliori auguri comunque, anche se in una posizione un po' scomoda.


----------



## la reine victoria

Txiri said:
			
		

> I´m a bit tardy too, but am redoubling the wish effort. Your sense of humor is always a delight!


 



Thank you very much Txiri.     You are very kind to say so.  





LRV


----------



## la reine victoria

lauranazario said:
			
		

> You can add this one to you royal collection, LRV!
> 
> Belated birthday wishes,
> LN


 



How beautiful, Laura.  I am wearing it as I write.   Thank you very much for your thoughtulness.




LRV


----------



## la reine victoria

Poetic Device said:
			
		

> Sorry it's late..... Happy belated Birthday!
> 
> [URL="http://scd.mm-b1.yimg.com/image/610076028"]http://scd.mm-b1.yimg.com/image/610076028[/URL]​
> 
> A royal birthday's but once a year
> Yours has come so let us cheer
> Make a wish and give it wings
> Dreams of bright and beautiful things
> Dance through all the fun filled hours
> Don't forget to smell the flowers
> Share some love and birthday cake
> All life joys are yours to take
> And when evening comes to view
> Thank your lucky stars you're you​
> 
> Here's wishing you joy and happiness for many years to come!!!​


 


What can I say, PD, except a  great big thank you!   I appreciate your kindness and thoughtfulness very much.  

A big hug for you.
Thanks again,
LRV


----------



## la reine victoria

la grive solitaire said:
			
		

> *FOR YOUR MAJESTY, WITH BELATED (BUT HEARTFELT  )*​
> 
> *B*E*S*T *W*I*S*H*E*S* *ON YOUR* B*I*R*T*H*D*A*Y!*​
> http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0000042HN/103-0087428-3745401?v=glance&n=5174 (see Sampler at bottom)​
> http://experts.about.com/e/f/fi/Fireworks.htm​
> 
> http://www.bigfoto.com/themes/fireworks/index.htm​


 

Cou cou, La Grive,

What a lot of effort you have put into making my birthday feel so special.

Thank you for everything - I thoroughly enjoyed it.  




LRV


----------



## la reine victoria

maxiogee said:
			
		

> I will succumb and in your honour don a crown on my _clairseach_ —>View attachment 3185


 


Now there's an image to conjour with!  Mind you don't get yourself arrested.  

Many thanks Tony, me wee darlin'.  





LRV


----------



## tigger_uhuhu

*Oooooppppssss!!!*
*Sorry  I'm latte (I meant late  )*
*Happy b-day!!!*


----------



## la reine victoria

french4beth said:
			
		

> Belated birthday wishes, your Royal Highness!​
> 
> Hope you had a royal celebration - chapeau! ​
> I would have flown in, but it's a bit too far... ​
> I found something to help you wet your whistle! ​
> Can't forget the fireworks, can we?​
> For someone whose posts are right on target ...​
> Best regards,
> 
> Beth​


 


Your good wishes are much appreciated, Beth.  I enjoyed the fireworks enormously (and the refreshment!).

Thanks very much,


Laura


----------



## la reine victoria

Thank you very much Saoul and Tigger.  


Saoul -  





*THANK YOU ONCE AGAIN* -  *E V E R Y O N E !*


I LOVE YOU ALL X X X  

LRV


----------



## América

*MUCHAS FELICIDADES SU MAJESTAD*


----------



## la reine victoria

Thank you very much América!  






LRV


----------



## ILT

Ooops! I'm late for the party, I hope this Mexican creations will get me forgiveness 

I wish and hope all this year you see your dreams fulfilled and your goals reached.

Happy belated birthday!


----------



## la reine victoria

I love translating said:
			
		

> Ooops! I'm late for the party, I hope this Mexican creations will get me forgiveness
> 
> I wish and hope all this year you see your dreams fulfilled and your goals reached.
> 
> Happy belated birthday!


 


Thank you for your kind wishes, ILT.  

You are forgiven for being late - you have bribed me with your nice gifts.  

Thanks again,
LRV


----------



## Outsider

_My congratulations to your majesty._
I was nor able to decide 
whether to offer you a castle or a palace, 
so I bring you one of each. 

​


----------



## panjabigator

How about human sacrifices and blood lettings?  Oh, I know!  You can use the extra blood for blood pudding!

...heckle...heckle


----------



## la reine victoria

Thank you for your generosity Outsider.  I shall have to live in each one on alternate weekends!

Sean, I think you have crossed your post with "What is the most unusual thing you have ever eaten?"  





Kind regards,
LRV


----------



## Fernando

Happy 18 aniversary, La Reine!


----------



## la reine victoria

Thank you dear Fernando.  It's nice to be grown up at last!  





A hug for you,
LRV


----------

